# Saw a T-shirt that made me think



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

"Our Forefathers Would Be Shooting By Now"

And I thought, Yes they would!

Forefathers had a home/farm. Raised what they needed and traded for the rest. When their way of life became threaten they become terrorists and threw out the Brits.

Then why aren't we shooting?

47% of the population receiving government handouts?

Large portion of the population works either directly or indirectly for the government?

House mortgage, cars payments, college loans, Social security, wide screen HDTV, credit card payments, vacation loans, 401K and etc?

I've come to the conclusion "we" have been bought off with our own tax dollars.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, Don't forget they're still a couple of good TV shows to watch too. Not quite enough time to keep up with the series, get the lawn mowed, the honey do projects, my job, and the revolution too


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'd like that shirt.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Yep, Don't forget they're still a couple of good TV shows to watch too. Not quite enough time to keep up with the series, get the lawn mowed, the honey do projects, my job, and the revolution too


RATS. I edited my post to included the Hi Def TV....


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

The problem is where would we start?
If 1000 armed folks show up in the same place the PTB will show up with 10,000 armed JBT.
The country is too big and I'm afraid all is lost.
The game is fixed against the people and we can't do a thing about it. 
Vote you say.
Why?
We have a corrupt system and the vote really doesn't matter any more.
Do you really think the last few elections were honest and the person declared winner really had the most votes?
Or like me do you believe the fix was in before the voting started?
Still might get me one of those shirts though.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

backlash said:


> The problem is where would we start?
> If 1000 armed folks show up in the same place the PTB will show up with 10,000 armed JBT.
> The country is too big and I'm afraid all is lost.
> The game is fixed against the people and we can't do a thing about it.
> ...


Look at the choices you get to vote for DUMB (repub's) and DUMBER (dem's)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I ordered one!


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

we just need the world to end so we can start over


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Look at the choices you get to vote for DUMB (repub's) and DUMBER (dem's)


Democracy is the absolute worst form of government..... except for all the others!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Terrorist war (guerrilla war) is the only way. But many innocents will/would die this way.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Backlash, shame on you! Your vote counts more today than at anytime in your life. Get out and vote. Most importantly vote in the primary elections so we can remove some of these RINO's. Send emails, make phone calls, and go to meetings. These actions make a difference. Pressure the politicians in office, and elect more conservatives into office. 

If you think that someone in the late 1700's did all the work so you don't have to then think again. If you were out on your boat and it started leaking you wouldn't sit there and say, "Oh woe is me", you would start bailing. Well, there have been people trying to sink our country since 1776 and only if enough of us are willing to get in and bail that we will stay afloat. The hard part is finding out what the people on the ballot really believe. 

Sorry to single you out Backlash but you post was an excellent vehicle to make my point.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

backlash said:


> ...The game is fixed against the people and we can't do a thing about it...


BALDERDASH!

Run for public office! Change it from within!

Show up at public meetings and ask questions!

Write letters to Editors!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I do vote.
Haven't missed an election in years.
Washington state is a prime example.
We voted in a Republican as Governor.
The Democrats recounted and the Republican still won.
They recounted again and guess what, yep they Dems found 129 votes and stole the Governors mansion.
George Sorros spent millions getting liberal Democrats elected as Att. Generals in several states.
Guess who controls the election process.
Yep Att. General.
Write letters to the editor.
I doubt the editor of any the local liberal papers would even read it much less publish it.
Sorry but we have been had and I see no way back.

I would like to apologize to the OP for hijacking his thread.
I am going to drop this discussion.
Politics just gets my blood pressure up.
Again sorry to the OP.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Our forefathers were not products of the public school system. 

And their weaponry was equal to the government's...


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it will be lone wolves, who will be vilified by the general public as domestic terrorists, followed by more lone wolves, until the government does something so drastic people can no longer sit on the sidelines and watch.

What's got me wondering is why all those who seek the fall of our government commit acts that don't do anything to further that cause. Mass shootings of innocent people? Unless they wanted to support more government control....


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think mass shootings have anything to do with the thread. Most of the mass shootings have been committed by nutjobs, and I don't mean right wing nutjobs. I mean just plain crazy nutjobs.


----------



## siding4u (Nov 20, 2013)

*Like it too.*

I like it too, took a camera phone picture to share with my buddies but think I will just stay the gray man.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013...-founding-fathers-most-about-america-in-2013/

Though the Founding Fathers made a revolution because they hated the idea of taxation without representation, soon after independence they recognized that taxation with representation could be tyranny too. That's the whole point of James Madison's famous warning about the tyranny of the majority in "Federalist 10."

Yes, a democratic republic is the best form of government, he knew; but there's always the danger that a democratic majority will illegitimately invade the natural and inalienable rights that government exists to protect-the right to life, liberty, and property.

The most likely form such an invasion of natural rights would take, Madison predicted, is the robbery of the propertied few by the unpropertied many, whether by unjust taxation, by debasement of the currency-which silently transfers wealth from creditors to debtors -- or by a government-enforced abolition of debts or equal division of property, as the leaders of Shays's Rebellion demanded in 1786 when they couldn't pay their mortgages. The Continental Congress sent troops to put the rebels down by force.

That's why, as the chief architect of the Constitution hammered out in Philadelphia the following year, Madison designed his mechanism of checks and balances.

His main concern was to prevent the emergence of what Continental Congressman Richard Henry Lee had once called an "elective despotism." (One sure sign you were living in one, Madison wrote, is if legislators ever dared pass laws from which they exempted themselves.)

In a genuinely free society, Madison observed in the Federalist, you will always have inequality. People have different talents, different ambitions, different levels of energy and willpower, different ideas of the happiness they are free to pursue.

With liberty to exercise what skill and drive you have, some will grow richer than others. And liberty was all the American Revolution set out to achieve. It was the unsuccessful French and Russian Revolutions that promised equality and fraternity.

When the new government under the Constitution got under way, Treasury Secretary Alexander Hamilton immediately designed a financial system to make the most of that liberty.

Given that people have different talents and ambitions, he aimed to create a highly diversified economy that would allow people to develop those talents to the fullest extent possible. Everyone would have a chance to find his own niche and make the most of whatever vision and special potentialities lay within him.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Such a free economy would create a wealthy society, to be sure. But it was also an instrument of soulcraft, allowing individuals to become everything that they had it within themselves to become -- something you can't do if being a farmer or a shop clerk or a cog in the state machine are the only choices open to you.

So what would the Founders say if they saw trillions of dollars being taxed away from society's productive members to provide means-tested benefits to around a third of the population? 

What would they say if a family of four -- grandma, mom, and two kids, say -- lived without working in subsidized housing on welfare, food stamps, Medicaid, and other benefits that cost taxpayers over $40,000 a year -- more than a minimum-wage job pays?

And what would they say about a society that supported generation after generation of such families on income taxes that 10 percent of the population pays 70 percent of, and that nearly half the population doesn't pay at all?

They would be horrified by the injustice of such tyranny of the majority, of course. But they would be no less horrified by the waste of lives that never even try to reach their full potential. This is what millions have done with the liberty that the Founders pledged their lives, their fortunes, and their sacred honor to win?

Myron Magnet is a recipient of the National Humanities Medal. He is editor-at-large for City Journal. His new book, The Founders at Home: The Building of America, 1735-1817, is just out from W. W. Norton


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*Founding Father's jobs*

Found this info on the Founding Fathers...it didn't copy/paste too well so I highlighted the occupations. Didn't know there were so many lawyers.

http://www.usconstitution.net/declarsigndata.html

Name State Place of Birth Birth Date Death Date 
Occupation Religion

Adams, John Massachusetts Quincy, MA 10/30/1735 7/4/1826 *Lawyer* UN
Adams, Samuel Massachusetts Boston, MA 9/27/1722 10/2/1803 *Merchant* CO
Bartlett, Josiah New Hampshire Amesbury, MA 11/21/1729 5/19/1795 *Physician* CO
Braxton, Carter Virginia Newington, VA 9/10/1736 10/10/1797 *Plantation Owner* EP
Carroll of Carrollton, Charles Maryland Annapolis, MD 9/19/1737 11/14/1832 *Merchant/Plantation Owner* RC
Chase, Samuel Maryland Somerset Co., MD 4/17/1741 6/19/1811 *Lawyer* EP
Clark, Abraham New Jersey Elizabethtown, NJ 2/15/1741 9/15/1794 *Lawyer/Surveyor* PB
Clymer, George Pennsylvania Philadelphia, PA 3/16/1739 1/24/1813 *Merchant* QU/EP
Ellery, William Rhode Island Newport, RI 12/22/1727 2/15/1820 *Lawyer/Merchant* CO
Floyd, William New York Brookhaven, NY 12/17/1734 8/4/1821 *Land Speculator* PB
Franklin, Benjamin Pennsylvania Boston, MA 1/17/1706 4/17/1790 *Scientist/Printer* DE
Gerry, Elbridge Massachusetts Marblehead, MA 7/17/1744 11/23/1814 *Merchant* EP
Gwinnett, Button Georgia Down Hatherley, England 1735 5/15/1777 *Merchant/Plantation Owner* EP
Hall, Lyman Georgia Wallingford, CT 4/12/1724 10/19/1790 *Physician/Minister* CO
Hancock, John Massachusetts Quincy, MA 1/12/1737 10/8/1793 *Merchant* CO
Harrison, Benjamin Virginia Charles City Co., VA 4/7/1726 4/24/1791 *Plantation Owner/Farmer* ?
Hart, John New Jersey Hunterdon Co., NJ 1711 5/11/1779 *Land Owner * PB
Hewes, Joseph North Carolina Kingston, NJ 1/23/1730 10/10/1779 *Merchant* EP
Heyward Jr., Thomas South Carolina St. Helena Parrish, SC 7/28/1746 3/6/1809 *Lawyer/Plantation* Owner ?
Hooper, William North Carolina Boston, MA 6/17/1742 10/14/1790 *Lawyer* EP
Hopkins, Stephen Rhode Island Providence, RI 3/7/1707 4/13/1785 *Merchant* ?
Hopkinson, Francis New Jersey Philadelphia, PA 10/2/1737 5/9/1791 *Lawyer/Musician* EP
Huntington, Samuel Connecticut Windham, CT 7/3/1731 1/5/1796 *Lawyer* CO
Jefferson, Thomas Virginia Albermarle Co., VA 4/13/1743 7/4/1826 *Lawyer/Plantation Owner* DE
Lee, Francis Lightfoot Virginia Mt. Pleasant, VA 10/14/1734 1/11/1797 *Plantation Owner* ?
Lee, Richard Henry Virginia Stratford, VA 1/20/1732 6/19/1794 *Plantation Owner/Merchant* ?
Lewis, Francis New York Llandaff, Wales 3/21/1713 12/30/1802 *Merchant * ?
Livingston, Philip New York Albany, NY 1/15/1716 6/12/1778 *Merchant * PB
Lynch Jr., Thomas South Carolina Prince George's Parrish, SC 8/5/1749 1779 *Lawyer* ?
McKean, Thomas Delaware Chester Co., PA 3/19/1735 6/24/1817 *Lawyer* PB
Middleton, Arthur South Carolina Charleston, SC 6/26/1742 1/1/1787 *Plantation Owner* ?
Morris, Lewis New York West Chester Co., NY 4/8/1726 1/22/1798 *Plantation Owner* ?
Morris, Robert Pennsylvania Liverpool, England 1/31/1734 5/8/1806 *Merchant/Land Speculator* EP
Morton, John Pennsylvania Ridley Township, PA 1724 1777 *Farmer* ?
Nelson Jr., Thomas Virginia Yorktown, VA 12/26/1738 1/4/1789 *Merchant/Plantation Owner* ?
Paca, William Maryland Abington, MD 10/31/1740 10/13/1799 *Lawyer/Plantation Owner* EP
Paine, Robert Treat Massachusetts Boston, MA 3/11/1731 5/12/1814 *Lawyer/Scientist* CO
Penn, John North Carolina Carolina Co., VA 5/6/1740 9/14/1788 *Lawyer * ?
Read, George Delaware Northeast MD 9/18/1733 9/21/1798 *Lawyer* EP
Rodney, Caesar Delaware Dover, DE 10/7/1728 6/29/1784 *Plantation Owner/Soldier * EP
Ross, George Pennsylvania New Castle, DE 5/10/1730 7/14/1779 *Lawyer* ?
Rush, Benjamin Pennsylvania Philadelphia, PA 1/4/1746 4/19/1813 *Physician* PB
Rutledge, Edward South Carolina Christ Church Parrish, SC 11/23/1749 1/23/1800 *Lawyer/Plantation Owner * AN
Sherman, Roger Connecticut Newton, MA 4/19/1721 7/23/1793 *Lawyer * CO
Smith, James Pennsylvania Northern Ireland 1719 7/11/1806 *Lawyer* PB
Stockton, Richard New Jersey Princeton, NJ 10/1/1730 2/28/1781 *Lawyer* PB
Stone, Thomas Maryland Charles Co., MD 1743 10/5/1787 *Lawyer* EP
Taylor, George Pennsylvania Ireland 1716 2/23/1781 *Merchant * PB
Thornton, Matthew New Hampshire Ireland 1714 6/24/1803 *Physician* PB
Walton, George Georgia Cumberland Co., VA 1741 2/2/1804 *Lawyer * AN
Whipple, William New Hampshire Kittery, ME 1/14/1730 11/28/1785 *Merchant* CO
Williams, William Connecticut Lebanon, CT 4/18/1731 8/2/1811 *Merchant* CO
Wilson, James Pennsylvania Carskerdo, Scotland 9/14/1742 8/21/1798 *Lawyer * EP/DE
Witherspoon, John New Jersey Gifford, Scotland 2/5/1723 11/15/1794 *Minister * PB
Wolcott, Oliver Connecticut Windsor, CT 11/20/1726 12/1/1797 *Lawyer* CO
Wythe, George Virginia Elizabeth City Co., VA 1726 6/8/1806 *Lawyer* EP

Religion key:

AN = Anglican
CO = Congregationalist
DE = Deist
EP = Episcopal
PB = Presbyterian
QU = Quaker
RC = Roman Catholic
UN = Unitarian

Sources:
Birth places, birth and death dates, and occupations: Declaration Signer's Factsheet from NARA. Religion: A Note on the Signers of the Declaration of Independence and God & Country.

Note on religion: Pinning down the religion of some people on this list is notoriously difficult. The "Deist" label, in particular, is a difficult one to assign. The best attempt has been made to assign labels accurately - the assignment can be debated, and this fact is readily acknowledged.

http://www.usconstitution.net/constframedata.html

Note: the "?" column is an answer to the question, did this person sign the Constitution?
Name State Place of Birth Birth Date Death Date Occupation Religion ?

Baldwin, Abraham Georgia Guilford, CT 11/23/1754 3/4/1807 *Minister/Lawyer* CO Y
Bassett, Richard Delaware Cecil County, MD 4/2/1745 8/15/1815 *Lawyer * ME Y
Bedford, Gunning, Jr. Delaware Philadelphia, PA 1747 3/30/1812 *Lawyer * PB Y
Blair, John Virginia Williamsburg, VA 1732 8/31/1800 *Lawyer* EP Y
Blount, William North Carolina Windsor, NC 4/6/1749 3/21/1800 *Politician* PB Y
Brearly, David New Jersey Spring Grove, NJ 6/11/1745 8/16/1790 *Lawyer* EP Y
Broom, Jacob Delaware Wilmington, DE 1752 1810 *Merchant* LU Y
Butler, Pierce South Carolina County Carlow, Ireland 7/11/1744 2/15/1822 *Soldier/Politician* EP Y
Carroll, Daniel Maryland Upper Marlboro, MD 7/22/1730 7/5/1796 *Farmer* RC Y
Clymer, George Pennsylvania Philadelphia, PA 3/16/1740 1/23/1813 *Merchant* QU/EP Y
Davie, William R. North Carolina Egremont, England 6/20/1756 11/29/1820 *Lawyer* PB N
Dayton, Jonathan New Jersey Elizabethtown, NJ 10/16/1760 10/9/1824 *Lawyer* EP Y
Dickinson, John Delaware Trappe, MD 11/19/1732 2/14/1808 *Lawyer * QU/EP Y
Ellsworth, Oliver Connecticut Windsor, CT 4/29/1745 11/26/1807 *Lawyer* CO N
Few, William Georgia Baltimore, MD 6/8/1748 7/16/1828 *Lawyer* ME Y
Fitzsimons, Thomas Pennsylvania Ireland 1741 8/26/1811 *Merchant* RC Y
Franklin, Benjamin Pennsylvania Boston, MA 1/17/1706 4/17/1790 *Inventor* DE Y
Gerry, Elbridge Massachusetts Marblehead, MA 7/17/1744 11/23/1814 *Merchant* EP N
Gilman, Nicholas New Hampshire Exeter, NH 8/3/1755 5/2/1814 *Merchant* CO Y
Gorham, Nathaniel Massachusetts Charlestown, MA 5/27/1738 6/11/1796 *Merchant* CO Y
Hamilton, Alexander New York Nevis, British West Indies 1/11/1757 7/12/1804 *Lawyer* EP Y
Houston, William C. New Jersey Sumter, SC 1746 8/12/1788 *Teacher * PB N
Houstoun, William Georgia Savannah, GA 1755 3/17/1813 *Lawyer * EP N
Ingersoll, Jared Pennsylvania New Haven, CT 10/27/1749 10/31/1822 *Lawyer* PB Y
Jenifer, Daniel of St. Thomas Maryland Port Tobacco, MD 1723 11/16/1790 *Lawyer* EP Y
Johnson, William S. Connecticut Stratford, CT 10/7/1727 11/14/1819 *Lawyer* EP Y
King, Rufus Massachusetts Scarborough, ME 3/24/1755 4/29/1827 *Lawyer * EP Y
Langdon, John New Hampshire Portsmouth, NH 6/26/1741 9/18/1819 *Merchant* CO Y
Lansing, John, Jr. New York Albany, NY 1/30/1754 1829 *Lawyer* DR N
Livingston, William New Jersey Albany, NY 11/30/1723 7/25/1790 *Lawyer * PB Y
Madison, James Virginia Port Conway, VA 3/16/1751 6/28/1836 *Politician* EP Y
Martin, Alexander North Carolina Hunterdon County, NJ 1740 11/2/1807 *Politician* PB/EP N
Martin, Luther Maryland Brunswick, NJ 2/9/1744 7/10/1826 *Lawyer* EP N
Mason, George Virginia Fairfax County, VA 12/11/1725 10/7/1792 *Politician* EP N
McClurg, James Virginia Hampton, VA 1746 7/9/1823 *Doctor * PB? N
McHenry, James Maryland Ballymena, Ireland 11/16/1753 5/3/1816 *Doctor* PB Y
Mercer, John F. Maryland Stafford County, VA 5/17/1759 8/30/1821 *Lawyer* EP N
Mifflin, Thomas Pennsylvania Philadelphia, PA 1/10/1744 1/20/1800 *Merchant* QU/LU Y
Morris, Gouverneur Pennsylvania Bronx, NY 1/31/1752 11/6/1816 *Lawyer* EP Y
Morris, Robert Pennsylvania Liverpool, England 1/31/1734 5/8/1806 *Merchant* EP Y
Paterson, William New Jersey County Antrim, Ireland 12/24/1745 9/9/1806 *Lawyer * PB Y
Pierce, William L. Georgia Georgia 1740 12/10/1789 *Merchant * EP N
Pinckney, Charles Cotesworth South Carolina Charleston, SC 2/25/1746 8/16/1825 *Lawyer* EP Y
Pinckney, Charles South Carolina Charleston, SC 10/26/1757 10/29/1824 *Lawyer* EP Y
Randolph, Edmund J. Virginia Williamsburg, VA 8/10/1753 1813 *Lawyer* EP N
Read, George Delaware Cecil County, MD 9/18/1733 9/21/1798 *Lawyer * EP Y
Rutledge, John South Carolina Charleston, SC 9/1739 6/18/1800 *Lawyer* EP Y
Sherman, Roger Connecticut Newton, MA 4/19/1721 7/23/1793 *Lawyer/Merchant* CO Y
Spaight, Richard D. North Carolina New Bern, NC 3/25/1758 9/6/1802 *Politician* EP Y
Strong, Caleb Massachusetts Northampton, MA 1/9/1745 11/7/1819 * Lawyer* CO N
Washington, George Virginia Wakefield Plantation, VA 2/22/1732 12/14/1799 *Soldier* EP Y
Williamson, Hugh North Carolina Nottingham, PA 12/5/1735 5/22/1819 *Educator* PB/DE Y
Wilson, James Pennsylvania St. Andrews, Scotland 9/14/1741 8/21/1797 *Lawyer* EP/DE Y
Wythe, George Virginia Elizabeth City County, VA 1726 6/8/1806 *Lawyer * EP N
Yates, Robert New York Schenectady, NY 1/27/1738 9/9/1801 *Lawyer* DR N

Religion key:

CO = Congregationalist
DE = Deist
DR = Dutch Reformed
EP = Episcopal
LU = Lutheran
ME = Methodist
PB = Presbyterian
QU = Quaker
RC = Roman Catholic

Sources:
Birth places, birth and death dates, and occupations: The Founding Fathers from NARA, and Soldier-Statesmen of the Constitution. Religion: Errant Skeptics (see also The American Colonist's Library and The Separation of Church and State Home Page.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

backlash said:


> The problem is where would we start?
> If 1000 armed folks show up in the same place the PTB will show up with 10,000 armed JBT.
> h.


Sctratchig together 10,000 JBT takes a lot of effort ..
days even.

As someone who is a little bit familiar whit LE organizations and response procedures from a previous life, I think even in a major metro area getting together a 1000 JBT would take a 3-5 of hours _at least._

Then another 1 hours for them to get organized once they are there.

Also think of egypt.

The brotherhood was able to topple a regime that had an even higher %age of JBT than the USA does and had no scruples in using them.

And the brotherhood had the sympaties of only 40% of the populace and the govt of 40% of the populace.

yet they seized power because they had the will ,as a determined minority.
Determined minorities is what makes history.
A determined minority has got us to where we are now, in a thousand little cuts since the 60's.

Even the brotherhood needed a spark to happen.

Doing something w/o an obvious spark will be very counterproductive and intuitively everyone senses that and holds back


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I am curious as to whom exactly the term "jack-booted thug" applies.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ignorance*



Turtle said:


> I am curious as to whom exactly the term "jack-booted thug" applies.


The term "Jack booted Thug" , references Nazi storm troopers who were all avowed socialists.

The term NAZI in German is an abbreviation for the, National Socialist Workers Party.

Therefor, they could not possibly be refereeing to you or I !


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillM said:


> The term "Jack booted Thug" , references Nazi storm troopers who were all avowed socialists.
> 
> The term NAZI in German is an abbreviation for the, National Socialist Workers Party.
> 
> Therefor, they could not possibly be refereeing to you or I !


That was exactly my line of thinking!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

MDsapper said:


> we just need the world to end so we can start over


That's why I keep praying that the sun will put out a huge CME that fries all the electronics in the world and we have a total reset of society, back to basics and see if we can do things right next time, but then reality strikes my brain and I realize human nature is a lot like Murphy' Law. And so we just do the best we can in our small circle of influence. Yes, there are many times when I believe our founding fathers would be turning in their graves at the allowed destruction of our Constitution and Bill of Rights, they would be so disappointed with us for not being willing to sacrifice our lives in the name of liberty as they did.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

I have to admit that I too have all but given up on keeping the fight alive. I'd be the first to say 'just vote'. Your vote is your voice. If you ordered a Ribeye and was brought a microwaved Salisbury steak tv dinner you sure as hell would say something. Why not now? That's what voting is.

BUT,

The turning point or that proverbial straw that broke me was seeing people camping outside overnight for a F-ing iPhone. With EVERYTHING that is going on people care more about a cell phone than their livelihood. More than anything it scared me to come to that realization.

We're screwed, period. It's simple; Revolution Never Happens on an Full Stomach.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

doubleTHICK said:


> I have to admit that I too have all but given up on keeping the fight alive. I'd be the first to say 'just vote'. Your vote is your voice. If you ordered a Ribeye and was brought a microwaved Salisbury steak tv dinner you sure as hell would say something. Why not now? That's what voting is. BUT, The turning point or that proverbial straw that broke me was seeing people camping outside overnight for a F-ing iPhone. With EVERYTHING that is going on people care more about a cell phone than their livelihood. More than anything it scared me to come to that realization. We're screwed, period. It's simple; Revolution Never Happens on an Full Stomach.


Like two wolves and a sheep voting what to have for supper?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

The sheep is armed.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

backlash said:


> Do you really think the last few elections were honest and the person declared winner really had the most votes?
> Or like me do you believe the fix was in before the voting started?.


Unfortunately, I believe the people that one actually got the most votes, which is even more scary to me than some rigged elections.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> The sheep is armed.


WAS armed.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

TheLazyL said:


> WAS armed.


*STILL* am! 

As to voting, I agree with George.

Elections - If we always do, what we've always done, we're gonna get, what we've always got.
George Ure at urbansurvival.com


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Unfortunately, I believe the people that one actually got the most votes, which is even more scary to me than some rigged elections.


The positive twist is it wasn't a fair representation of the country. (IDK, this may be good or bad?)
It goes like this: **rough estimates, but you get the point**
1) Roughly half the people in the U.S. are eligible to vote
Cuts the U.S. in half

2) From that 1/3 actually turnout to vote
Take a 1/3 of the previous half

3) These people voted 51% for Obama
Now we have half of a 1/3 of a 1/2

4) Out of them maybe a 1/4 make a cognitive choice rather than voting straight ticket
Imagine that 1/4 from the other figures above - :scratch

5) The group left are the well informed, wealthy, educated (statistically) 
This is going to be a very small number

My point is, the group remaining in 5 are the only ones being represented from their vote. The good, positive, optimistic view is there is still a LARGE group of people out there that have not taken the time to care about their life.

Of course the worry is those are the same people camping on a sidewalk for an iPhone one day and Social Security the next. :gaah:


----------

